# My new steed.



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

Here she sits in all her glory. I wont bother with a parts list, most of you can figure it out. This other picture is a still from a small edit im trying to put together (more to come)


----------



## chain_slap (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks clean and simple, nice ride.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Minus the pot leaf I like it. I find it odd how people who enjoy weed like to parade around with pot leaves on things. I mean....do you see people who smoke cigarettes walking around with tobacco leaves on their shirts? No. So I just dislike it and find it odd....But as the saying goes....To each his own.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree, the leaf ruins it. Otherwise it's very nice.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

I likey the leafy - FTW!


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

It should barley! You can't drink a leaf pfft.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

what frame?


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

is that a reba?


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

The frame is a Eastern Black Betty, and yes the for is a Reba. As for the weed leaf, I put it on there just to show how ignorant people can be.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

i like downhill said:


> The frame is a Eastern Black Betty, and yes the for is a Reba. *As for the weed leaf, I put it on there just to show how ignorant people can be*.


So I guess that's some sort of attempt at burning those of us who dislike it? Pretty sad attempt my friend...pretty sad.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

EndersShadow said:


> So I guess that's some sort of attempt at burning those of us who dislike it? Pretty sad attempt my friend...pretty sad.


I don't burn(pun unintended) anyone for not smoking weed. I'm just playing your game.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

i like downhill said:


> I don't burn(pun unintended) anyone for not smoking weed. I'm just playing your game.


Did you bother to read my first comment? I wasn't rude. I didn't call you stupid or ignorant. You're the one who took it in that direction. So really....you're the ignorant one. I even said "to each his own" and I was in no way sarcastic with that remark.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

EndersShadow said:


> Did you bother to read my first comment? I wasn't rude. I didn't call you stupid or ignorant. You're the one who took it in that direction. So really....you're the ignorant one. I even said "to each his own" and I was in no way sarcastic with that remark.


Ignorant means that you lack knowledge about something, which is why you don't understand why people parade(funny way to put it) around with weed leafs everywhere. YOU'RE the one who took it as a disrespectful statement, which you would only do if you were expecting one, and you would only expect one if you meant for your post to be negative towards me in the first place. Again, you're naming the game.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

i like downhill said:


> Ignorant means that you lack knowledge about something, which is why you don't understand why people parade(funny way to put it) around with weed leafs everywhere. YOU'RE the one who took it as a disrespectful statement, which you would only do if you were expecting one, and you would only expect one if you meant for your post to be negative towards me in the first place. Again, you're naming the game.


You were being ignorant of my intentions. Thanks. Have a nice life. You really can't tell me that you didn't mean to offend those of us who said they didn't like the leaf. Well I guess you can tell me....but it's ********. You started this game. Let's end it. Enjoy your weed.....I'll enjoy not smoking it....We don't have to argue about the semantics of whatever was said. It's ultimately pointless. Like I said....To each his own....Have a nice life.

Also....if you'd like to continue this....via PM preferably as we've gone OT enough here.....Explain to me why it's cool to parade around with pot leaves and not cool to do the same thing with tobacco leaves. I'd like to know....so I'm not so "ignorant" any more.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

EndersShadow said:


> You were being ignorant of my intentions. Thanks. Have a nice life. You really can't tell me that you didn't mean to offend those of us who said they didn't like the leaf. Well I guess you can tell me....but it's ********. You started this game. Let's end it. Enjoy your weed.....I'll enjoy not smoking it....We don't have to argue about the semantics of whatever was said. It's ultimately pointless. Like I said....To each his own....Have a nice life.
> 
> Also....if you'd like to continue this....via PM preferably as we've gone OT enough here.....Explain to me why it's cool to parade around with pot leaves and not cool to do the same thing with tobacco leaves. I'd like to know....so I'm not so "ignorant" any more.


Thank you for realizing the stupidity of this argument.


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

nice bike, nice hop too.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

pnj said:


> nice bike, nice hop too.


Thanks man!


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

I know it's not on topic but I don't see how wearing a pot leaf if you smoke is any different then wearing a shirt with your fav. band on it. 
Or a shirt with your fav. bike company logo or whatever...


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

i dont care either way but mayybeee its cause when u wear a shirt with band or bike logos on it it shows who u are: u like that band or bike. but a pot leaf is wierd cause even though you may say it expresses you, you are not really you when u smoke anyways...
it is not cool to parade pot leaves, it is not uncool to parade pot leaves either, its just there.
however, in my opinion, if you can bike you dont need it


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

yoboe said:


> i dont care either way but mayybeee its cause when u wear a shirt with band or bike logos on it it shows who u are: u like that band or bike. but a pot leaf is wierd cause even though you may say it expresses you, you are not really you when u smoke anyways...
> it is not cool to parade pot leaves, it is not uncool to parade pot leaves either, its just there.
> however, in my opinion, if you can bike you dont need it


Well in my case, I would not say that the weed leaf on my seat expresses me as a person, but only expresses the fact that I like to smoke it. The difference is that when you wear a weed leaf you may be attacking someones beliefs or morals, which are backed by feelings stronger than the feelings backing your taste in music or your favorite bike brand.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I like my barley idea, I wanna do it on my bike, mmmmmmmm. Also, I'm not ignorant, I just don't like it there from a graphic design stand point. It just doesn't work with the bike form or color wise. But hey, if you like it and enjoy riding it that's all that matters. You asked for the critique by posting it here really *shrugs*

Could you take a frontal snap shot so that we can see the head tube laser logo cut out? Also, I was curious what hub you picked out that was disc compatible.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

EndersShadow said:


> So I guess that's some sort of attempt at burning those of us who dislike it? Pretty sad attempt my friend...pretty sad.


Pal, its a saddle with a weed leaf on it. Lighten up.


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

Is the reba a DJ/Urban fork?

i thought it was a trail fork

works well i assume?




OT

"but a pot leaf is wierd cause even though you may say it expresses you, you are not really you when u smoke anyways..."

opinion


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

i think you need these

http://obmx.com/dakinegrips.aspx


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> I like my barley idea, I wanna do it on my bike, mmmmmmmm./QUOTE]
> 
> Actually you should use hops as a grpahic. In fact the buds, the part of the plant you use to make beer look like the *other* buds.
> 
> Nice bike and real nice hop! I used to be able to get up on picnic tables... now I can only hop a little over a foot.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> I like my barley idea, I wanna do it on my bike, mmmmmmmm. Also, I'm not ignorant, I just don't like it there from a graphic design stand point. It just doesn't work with the bike form or color wise. But hey, if you like it and enjoy riding it that's all that matters. You asked for the critique by posting it here really *shrugs*
> 
> Could you take a frontal snap shot so that we can see the head tube laser logo cut out? Also, I was curious what hub you picked out that was disc compatible.


I took my sweet head badge sticker off just to show you.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Axis said:


> xDetroitMetalx said:
> 
> 
> > I like my barley idea, I wanna do it on my bike, mmmmmmmm./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the picture dude, I was wondering how that would look. I was really thinking of the Black Betty frame but I would of had to have purchased a new hub for the rear triangle. I really think the frame is cool though.

I agree with Foreveralout! You should get those grips and omit that leaf sticker from your seat.

Also, still curious as to what hub you did choose for the rear.


----------



## MikeWalker777 (Mar 18, 2009)

you could try to smoke the grips


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

That would probably kill him.


----------



## Efff (Dec 3, 2008)

Weed is for dopes, and you proudly displayed your dopiness by this retarded argument.

Cool bike


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Efff said:


> Weed is for dopes, and you proudly displayed your dopiness by this retarded argument.
> 
> Cool bike


See.....this is an example of ignorance. I knew someone would come along and make me look like a saint. I don't seem so mean or ignorant now....do I Downhill?


----------



## MikeWalker777 (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe we could all start smokin the grips, then in 10 years someone will put a sticker of the grips on their seat, and then someone else will comment that smoking grips is lame


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

Darn grip smokers!


----------



## Efff (Dec 3, 2008)

EndersShadow said:


> See.....this is an example of ignorance. I knew someone would come along and make me look like a saint. I don't seem so mean or ignorant now....do I Downhill?


Ignorance and opinion are two different words :thumbsup:

Apparently you need it spelled it for you, so let me re-phrase.

IN MY OPINION, Only DOPES spend money on DOPE.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Efff said:


> Ignorance and opinion are two different words :thumbsup:
> 
> Apparently you need it spelled it for you, so let me re-phrase.
> 
> IN MY OPINION, Only DOPES spend money on DOPE.


And you apparently need to learn how to read. If I'm on a side it's yours. Read my original post. I only referred to you as ignorant because the OP called me ignorant when I said I disliked his pot leaf.


----------



## Efff (Dec 3, 2008)

He said she said we said

I still like the bike


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey guys, quit raining on his parade man. 



This thread is super ROFLCOPTERS btw fyi.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

This thread makes me turn green and rip my shirt off and yell "hulk smash!"

That fork could result in a hospital trip if the terrain gets how i like it with some bigger jumps and harsher landings. Otherwise rock on. I'm trying some revelation uppers on my frankenfork I have going now. We will see if they fare better.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

cool bike, cool leaf. I like the colors and how you kept the flanges. You should paint your steerer tube black or get a bright ano color sticker to wrap around the tube.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

nice ride downhill. keep an eye on that reba it might fold on you! Xfusion makes a inexpensive dj worthy fork. as far as your leaf, no worries ...it's a leaf on a seat. statement or not it's just a remedy on your seat. dig the flanges. kept my flanges on my shadow conspiracy grips on my MOB too. props to my bmx roots!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I've seen riders on Rebas before. As long as the rider is light, smooth, or is careful about inspection, it shouldn't pose a problem.


----------



## treetop (May 8, 2009)

Better a leaf than a swastika or something. No biggie, it could always be worse.

Like the others said, good looking bike and NICE HOP!


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

I wasnt all too worried about the Reba. I'm not hitting huge jumps, nor am I totally destructive to my bike when I ride. It seems to be holding up well. Thanks for all the kind words everyone.


----------



## Thrillride (Nov 27, 2008)

Great idea with the pot leaf! Honestly that discussion you guys had up there ^^ was funny about it so I decided I will put a leaf on my bike too. A bunch of em. And I do smoke, so WAAH!!!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i think this substance is alot scarier, and "its not really u when u smoke".....how bout "its not really you when you drink?" or "it is really you when you drink"

but either way, if your gonna get all pinched up in the butt you gotta rag on this too.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Thrillride said:


> Great idea with the pot leaf! Honestly that discussion you guys had up there ^^ was funny about it so I decided I will put a leaf on my bike too. A bunch of em. And I do smoke, so WAAH!!!


Wow! You're so cool! Way to stick it to the man....pot leaf stickers...what a rebel.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

couldn't agree more Sam. got love for Tr., too.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

mmmm Pabst.....


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

EndersShadow said:


> Wow! You're so cool! Way to stick it to the man....pot leaf stickers...what a rebel.


maturity shines through in your posts
on topic, nice ride


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

clewttu said:


> maturity shines through in your posts


Let me guess....you like to smoke too?


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

irrelevant, its not what you believe its how you carry/convey yourself

OP, i have a night train on the way and was wondering if there were decals originally on your black betty, you repainted the frame, or it was debadged to begin with?


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

clewttu said:


> irrelevant, its not what you believe its how you carry/convey yourself
> 
> OP, i have a night train on the way and was wondering if there were decals originally on your black betty, you repainted the frame, or it was debadged to begin with?


It's not irrelevant. You obviously don't have to answer but it is relevant to this thread as that is what most of the bickering is about. Obviously if you're in favor of smoking weed you're probably not going to be in favor of those who oppose it. Makes sense...doesn't it?


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

EndersShadow said:


> It's not irrelevant. You obviously don't have to answer but it is relevant to this thread as that is what most of the bickering is about. Obviously if you're in favor of smoking weed you're probably not going to be in favor of those who oppose it. Makes sense...doesn't it?


I can't believe you are still on this sh!t subject. Yea people are making little side comments or jokes but you deserve it. I went back up to the beginning of this mess you made with your thread jack and you were rude in your comment...



EndersShadow said:


> Minus the pot leaf I like it. I find it odd how people who enjoy weed like to parade around with pot leaves on things. I mean....do you see people who smoke cigarettes walking around with tobacco leaves on their shirts? No. So I just dislike it and find it odd....But as the saying goes....To each his own.


Just cuz you ended your soapbox speech with "But as the saying goes... To each his own." Doesn't nulify the snobby stance you voiced. Yea he posted a pic of his bike and opened the floor for critisizm. But that didn't call for everything after the, "Minus the pot leaf I like it" opening sentence. Should've ended it there.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

EndersShadow said:


> It's not irrelevant. You obviously don't have to answer but it is relevant to this thread as that is what most of the bickering is about. Obviously if you're in favor of smoking weed you're probably not going to be in favor of those who oppose it. Makes sense...doesn't it?


i never was talking about smoking pot so it IS irrelevant, I merely commented that your attitude and posts are immature ... now that you are being called out i can see how you would unknowingly limit your views to that argument and position, as you feel the need to go on the defensive (stemming from your original antagonistic attitude)

btw, if you know anything about my little avatar over there, youll know what side i fall on...many of my closest friends dont condone and I am plenty in favor of them having their own opinion on that matter
its safer than tylenol


----------



## djevox (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice ride!


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

ServeEm said:


> I can't believe you are still on this sh!t subject. Yea people are making little side comments or jokes but you deserve it. I went back up to the beginning of this mess you made with your thread jack and you were rude in your comment...
> 
> Just cuz you ended your soapbox speech with "But as the saying goes... To each his own." Doesn't nulify the snobby stance you voiced. Yea he posted a pic of his bike and opened the floor for critisizm. But that didn't call for everything after the, "Minus the pot leaf I like it" opening sentence. Should've ended it there.


So if this all should be over with and no one should be arguing why would you attempt to stir more **** up? Seems like you're a bit of a hypocrite. Get off your soapbox. Asswipe. Also...it isn't snobby to obey the law....it's common sense.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

clewttu said:


> i never was talking about smoking pot so it IS irrelevant, I merely commented that your attitude and posts are immature ... now that you are being called out i can see how you would unknowingly limit your views to that argument and position, as you feel the need to go on the defensive (stemming from your original antagonistic attitude)
> 
> btw, if you know anything about my little avatar over there, youll know what side i fall on...many of my closest friends dont condone and I am plenty in favor of them having their own opinion on that matter
> its safer than tylenol


If voicing my opinions on the decals on a bike when criticism is asked for is immature....I am indeed immature. But then so is everyone else here. Have a nice day. :thumbsup:


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Christ, I don't give a sh!t about all your pot leaf mumbo jumbo.... that's a slick frame and build!


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

EndersShadow said:


> So if this all should be over with and no one should be arguing why would you attempt to stir more **** up? Seems like you're a bit of a hypocrite. Get off your soapbox. Asswipe. Also...it isn't snobby to obey the law....it's common sense.


You're an idoit. I was just calling you out on the nonsense you've been posting. Obviously you can't see that so there's no need to continue this.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

ServeEm said:


> You're an idoit. I was just calling you out on the nonsense you've been posting. Obviously you can't see that so there's no need to continue this.


Once again.....you don't need to keep replying if you think this is pointless and stupid. Obviously you do want to keep this going. By the way.....you're the idiot. :thumbsup:


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

who wants cake !?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

This is just the internet, nothing you say here really matters.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

EndersShadow said:


> Once again.....you don't need to keep replying if you think this is pointless and stupid. Obviously you do want to keep this going. By the way.....you're the idiot. :thumbsup:


You could stop replying too... You've had a bad attitude and done this in several threads now. It is against posting guidelines.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

Nice ride, dig the reba on there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

clewttu said:


> irrelevant, its not what you believe its how you carry/convey yourself
> 
> OP, i have a night train on the way and was wondering if there were decals originally on your black betty, you repainted the frame, or it was debadged to begin with?


It was debadged to begin with, but they did have them in the box. They were pretty lame if you ask me.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

heh, yeah thats why i ask, was hoping to be able to remove mine


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

How's that Reba holding up? Does it twist or flex a lot? Does the wheel shift in the dropouts? I haven't had a QR fork in so long that I've forgotten... Ha.


----------



## RidersofDslum (Jun 8, 2007)

marijuana leaves are attractive leaves. People use leaves for decoration all the times.


----------



## angler4life (Jun 18, 2009)

bike looks awesome man!


----------

